# Family tree diagram



## NZlander (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi All,

I'm applying for 461 visa and a requirement is to submit a family tree diagram. 

Does anyone know how to do so?

Thanks for your help


----------



## sbjapan (Jul 19, 2010)

*Keep it Simple!*



NZlander said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm applying for 461 visa and a requirement is to submit a family tree diagram.
> 
> ...


Answer from another forum:

_we were asked for a family tree diagram for our family sponsored 176. We made it a simple block diagram showing the relationship between our sponsor and my siblings and showing their parents. We also showed our kids on it too. It is showing as met now on our online application so it must have been ok so not too much detail is required. good luck_


----------

